# ADOPTED! Handsome Golden in High Kill Facility



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Bumping


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Did you contact a golden rescue in the area? Maybe they can help. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh, dear he is so cute and quite young. I'm sure many will want him, let's pray he ends up in a loving home.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rileys Mom (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh I hope someone adopts him... I wish I could. I live in Canada and am no where near the shelter..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emailed*

I emailed Homeward Bound Golden Ret. Rescue and Golden Ret. Club of Greater Los Angeles in CA.
Praying they or some other Golden Rescue saves him!

*KELLY: Thanks for posting him. Next time, please immediately email the rescues for the state that dog is in so no time is wasted.

http://www.grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html*


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope the rescue group is able to pull him out of there in time!!

As to not doing home checks, adoption counseling - if this is normal animal control, they often don't really check that thoroughly before adopting out pets. All animal control facilities are usually so overrun with pets, they are just glad to get them out the door - may it be via adopter (hopefully) or sadly in a bag. I hate to put it so bluntly, but that is how it works most of the time - I have seen it in every state I have lived in so far.


----------



## KellyinCA (Mar 14, 2009)

He has been adopted. Golden Retriever rescues in the area are always pmed and emailed first. Like to get the word out so as the chance for a good adoptive home is optimal. At San Bernardino City public has first option from 10am-12 pm before rescue can pull. They also only pull straws if more the one interested party is in attendance, and no screening is done at all. So the more golden lovers that see dogs the better for the dogs ! Thank you all for your responses and concerns.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update, great news. 
Glad this boy found a home. 

I'll update the thread title.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yeh!*

Thanks so much for the update and Sandy thanks for updating the title!
So happy this boy found a home!


----------

